# Dragon Scale Male X Female Koi



## BettaStud (Aug 2, 2018)

Wish me luck guys, and yes i know what i'm doing. I've owned Betta fish since i was 3 years of age, so please don't ask me if i fed them well or if i know how to take care of the babies. I Do, but lets hope these two are a match and no egg eaters.


----------



## BettaStud (Aug 2, 2018)

*Dragon Scale Male X Dragon Scale CT female*

I've decided to stick to the dragon scale colors of the male, so the previus Koi Female will get re conditioned to spawn with a koi male as well. so even if i get some Comb tails i'll be happy with them. Here they're spawning. We got eggs!




they spawned for over 2 hours!!!


----------



## BettaStud (Aug 2, 2018)

Just over 2 weeks old.


----------



## BettaStud (Aug 2, 2018)

3 Weeks/ 5 Days old

Not sure if you can see, but i can see the green/bluish color already showing which is crazy!!!


----------



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

Thank you for keep us updated.


----------



## BettaStud (Aug 2, 2018)

*4 weeks old, 2 days old here.*

update!


----------



## BettaStud (Aug 2, 2018)

This spawn was a success!!! i had over 60 Bettas, about 20 male and the rest females. Sold most of them, but kept 4 males, and 4 females. 



Now i will be spawning the Dragon Scale genotype Combtail x Combtail


----------



## BettaStud (Aug 2, 2018)

This is most of the females and some males before i sold most of them.


----------

